# If you are looking for a Yeti Cooler....<Woot related>



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

These are the versions with the zipper on top; pretty sure this design was discontinued because folks thought reaching in was a pain. (I've got the fliptop version)

Anyway...they're on Woot right now, thought I'd share for anyone who wants a tough, but convenient cooler for the boat or camping.

YETI Hopper Coolers - $179.99 + $5 standard shipping


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 14, 2017)

Call me when its a powered Engel.


----------



## Dienekes (Aug 14, 2017)

Most people have probably never heard of this but KYSEK shits on Yeti. You can get a cutting board lid with measurement marks, nonskid feet so you can fish off of it. The cooler drains completely because of a 1% on the bottom through grade with a large hole (just in case there are some guts/whatnot leftover from hunting/fishing and the hole won't get plugged). Plus, their merch doesn't cost near as much. I wouldn't have known all this if I didn't meet the guy who designed it. Self-indulgent asshole for sure but he made a hell of an ice chest. And they're more customizable because let's be honest, if you're gonna spend that much on a damn ice chest, may as well make it look slick.

PS: Objectively holds ice better too because of some thermodynamic crap to do with the lid that other companies overlooked/didn't care about.


----------



## snapt (Aug 14, 2017)

Walmart's h0use branded 'Ozark Trail' coolers are near identical to Yetis, minus the name. My hopper clone was $40.


----------

